# Some more U S Pot Lids



## TROG (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Sep 1, 2012)

Those are very nice. I like the one with the boats the best.


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 2, 2012)

What is the building on the "Jules Hauel"?  It looks like the Houses of Parliament  or is it a place in Philly?


----------



## Gidday (Sep 2, 2012)

The top is the Capitol building showing it's small original dome, the other is the Independence hall. Both written on the front but a bit hard to see in that shot.


----------



## Gidday (Sep 2, 2012)

The building on the right (3 oâ€™clock) is the House of Parliament London.


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Nov 6, 2012)

Really great to see those pot lids all in one place, to me they are great part of history and as important as the bottles, maybe even they have not cought on as much as the bottles as far as collecting but as rare as they are maybe thats a good thing for now because if more people were chasing them the prices would be a lot higher thanks, for showing them.

 Joe.


----------



## TROG (Jan 31, 2016)

Just refreshing this post as always looking to purchase any Pot Lids that I do not have.

Thanks David


----------



## Bass Assassin (Feb 17, 2016)

Does anyone have this lid?


----------



## TROG (Feb 21, 2016)

I have one similar but not that exact version with the street address


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 21, 2016)

What a strange collecting area. It has to be the only one where being incomplete doesn't matter.
No offense, I've just always wondered about that.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Feb 22, 2016)

TROG said:


> I have one similar but not that exact version with the street address



thanks Trog. I found this same broken potlid in top top half of a privy. Went down to about ten feet but never found any signs of glass. Could have been a late throw I suppose.


----------



## TROG (Apr 26, 2016)

Just another refresh


----------



## TROG (Dec 9, 2019)

TROG said:


> Just refreshing this post as always looking to purchase any Pot Lids that I do not have.
> 
> Thanks David


Just a refresh as still looking for American Pot Lids that I do not have, Thanks David


----------



## TROG (Feb 28, 2020)

Bump


----------



## TROG (May 31, 2021)

Just a refresh as still looking for American Pot Lids that I do not have, Thanks David


----------



## TROG (Dec 24, 2022)

Again another refresh as still looking for American Pot Lids that I do not have, Thanks David

Examples shown below


----------

